# Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before I get to this week's tournament, let me say once again if you missed last week's event , you missed another thriller. Congratulations goes out to Inbee Park for winning the North Texas LPGA Shootout. Inbee came from behind and pulled out a one stroke victory over runner up Carlotta Ciganda. It sure seems every week is a nail biter. Every tournament seems to go down to the final shot on the final hole. Who could ask for more?

The LPGA moves to Virginia this week for the playing of the Kingsmill Championship. Who could ever forget last year's championship when Jiyai Shin defeated Paula Creamer in a 9 hole playoff?

This will be tournament #9 of 28 on this year's schedule. 
Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1 Ariya Jutanugarn -7 F 
2 Cristie Kerr -5 F 
3 Dewi Claire Schreefel -4 F 
3 So Yeon Ryu -4 F 
5 Angela Stanford -3 F 
5 Caroline Hedwall -3 F 
5 Jane Park -3 F 
5 Sandra Gal -3 F 
5 Mo Martin -3 F 
5 Ai Miyazato -3 F 
5 Suzann Pettersen -3 F 
5 Hee Young Park -3 F 
5 Inbee Park -3 F 
5 Katie Burnett -3 F 
5 Stacy Lewis -3 F 
5 Jee Young Lee -3 F 
5 Karen Stupples -3 F 
5 Azahara Munoz -3 F 
19 Paula Creamer -2 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1 Ariya Jutanugarn -7 F 
2 Angela Stanford -6 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -6 F 
4 Cristie Kerr -5 F 
4 Sandra Gal -5 F 
4 Suzann Pettersen -5 F 
7 Katie Burnett -4 F 
7 Juli Inkster -4 F 
7 Ilhee Lee -4 F 
7 So Yeon Ryu -4 F 
7 Shanshan Feng -4 F 
7 Ai Miyazato -4 F 
13 Christel Boeljon -3 F 
13 Jane Park -3 F 
13 Irene Cho -3 F 
13 Paula Creamer -3 F 
13 Alison Walshe -3 F 
13 Karen Stupples -3 F 
19 Mo Martin -2 F 
19 Inbee Park -2 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the third round leaders: 
1 Cristie Kerr -10 F 
2 Suzann Pettersen -8 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -8 F 
4 Angela Stanford -7 F 
5 Ilhee Lee -6 F 
6 Lizette Salas -5 F 
6 Ariya Jutanugarn -5 F 
8 Inbee Park -4 F 
8 Katie Burnett -4 F 
10 Mo Martin -3 F 
10 Sandra Gal -3 F 
12 Chella Choi -2 F 
12 Jenny Shin -2 F 
12 Karrie Webb -2 F 
12 Caroline Hedwall -2 F 
12 Irene Cho -2 F 
12 Jane Park -2 F 
12 So Yeon Ryu -2 F 
12 Shanshan Feng -2 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

have posted the final recap & results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kingsmill Championship Preview


----------

